# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forestería  VENDO ESQUEJES DE QUEÑUA O QUINUAL (Polylepis spp.)

## Yoel Coz

Venta de plantones, esquejes, estacas, acodos de Polylepis (quinual, queñua) especial para zonas altoandinas; las plantas madres están ubicados en la serranía de la región Huánuco, específicamente en la comunidad de Paracsha, Distrito de Jesús, Provincia de Lauricocha. 
Contactar a loa correos: ycozteodoro@gmail.com o melvinagro@hotmail.com y al WhatsApp: 928605245Temas similares: Queñua o quinual (Polylepis spp.) Fotos de quinual en vivero y en campo definitivo esquejes de clavel Venta de plantones de polylepis NECESITO ESTACAS O ESQUEJES DE LAUREL (Laurus nobilis)

----------


## YCOZ

me contactan a melvinagro@hotmail.com los interesados de plántulas de quinual

----------

